# 1962 Super Continental - or somethin'



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 20, 2022)

I drove an hour and a half to buy a nice 73 Super Sport (orange!) and he also had this poor fellow.





$25, had to have it.
I read through a few posts by @HARPO and @GTs58 and got up to speed a little on what it is and should have as components.
It's obviously seen better days. Front derailleur? Nope, looks like the shifter mount was broken off at some point and they removed the other two rings or...





Has the AVA stem but tourist bars? Love them, they're staying




I've never seen hex grips like these before! All I can read on them so for is Japan.

Lysett saddle




I'm still in cleaning and sorting mode so I don't know what the wheels or hubs are.
Pedals don't seem correct.




None of these issues bother me because I will ditch the crank, wheels and probably the derailleur and that's really what I'm posting about. I have no idea how to adjust the derailleur if I were to decide to keep it.

Everything I've read and seen call out Huet Alvit rear derailleur and, though it looks like it, it reads Schwinn Approved.




Is it missing a screw where that hole is?

A few more overall photos.










Thank you for any info or advice you can share.
Love the CABE.


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 20, 2022)

one-eyed sailor said:


> I drove an hour and a half to buy a nice 73 Super Sport (orange!) and he also had this poor fellow.
> View attachment 1754789
> 
> $25, had to have it.
> ...



Put that thing back stock! You’ll be amazed how well they ride. Just my opinion though. Do what you wish haha. Nice find.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 20, 2022)

I kind of like it the way it is!  Replace cables  / brake pads, true the wheels if needed and just ride it and have fun.  Looks like someone bent the old drop bar levers so that they would work with the tourist bars.  Check how much of that AVA stem is in the fork - they usually did not have minimum insertion marks - at least 2 1/2 inches should be inside the fork.

  My '63 Varsity had the same Lycett saddle


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks Doc, I will check the stem.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 20, 2022)

On second thought, if you are going to use this as a regular rider, I would replace the AVA stem with a vintage SR or Nitto for safety reasons.  I don't trust vintage French stems for regular use. Keep the AVA on the side in case you sell it in the future and the buyer wants the original parts


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 20, 2022)

I like the slack geometry!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2022)

This one looks like a 1963 Continental sports tourist.  🙃   I'm really amazed someone could actually bend those lever handles in a complete reverse position without snapping them.
The rear derailleur is an Allvit, just a later model 68+ that had Schwinn approved stamped on the outer housing. The 63 would have a 14-28t freewheel and yours looks like a few teeth shy of 28 judging by the rim on the spoke protector. The 63 Conti did use the Union rat traps that the Varsity used in 1960-65, those are later issue.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> This one looks like a 1963 Continental sports tourist.  🙃   I'm really amazed someone could actually bend those lever handles in a complete reverse position without snapping them.
> The rear derailleur is an Allvit, just a later model 68+ that had Schwinn approved stamped on the outer housing. The 63 would have a 14-28t freewheel and yours looks like a few teeth shy of 28 judging by the rim on the spoke protector. The 63 Conti did use the Union rat traps that the Varsity used in 1960-65, those are later issue.



Bless you.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 20, 2022)

This bike's a keeper for me, but changes are afoot. Happy Holidays CABE!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 20, 2022)

one-eyed sailor said:


> This bike's a keeper for me, but changes are afoot. Happy Holidays CABE!



Looking forward to seeing your progress. Happy holidays to you and yours!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2022)

I remember those grips, they were popular with the BMX boys and often ended up on our trail and minibikes... the motorized kind, as they were cheap.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2022)

one-eyed sailor said:


> This bike's a keeper for me, but changes are afoot. Happy Holidays CABE!




Happy Holidays to you and yours. 🎄

Here's my 1962 Conti that someone converted from a Tourist model to a Sport model. The bow pedals were replaced with 1966 Union Schwinn rat traps, tourist bars swapped with a nice alloy drop set but they left the tourist brake levers and stem. The third crank ring was added making it a 15 speed like the Super Continental. The rear drivetrain is all original as is all the Huret equipment. The original mattress saddle was changed to a nice asshatchet piece with copper rivets. I would have preferred all the original Tourist equipment less the fenders though.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes, lovely. It was the first or second thread I saw when I searched for Continentals! The value to the bicycle community that you and other long-time bicycle advocates bring is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 21, 2022)

You're second photo, showing the mag style chainwheel also shows the little ferrule resting against cable guide on the down tube. These are associated with *Sprint* shifters that were used beginning with the 1964 model year. This leads me to think that the bike is a '64 or later model. What is the serial number?
Save that little ferrule. They are often lost when when folks replace the shifter cables and it's hard to find replacements for them.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 21, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> You're second photo, showing the mag style chainwheel also shows the little ferrule resting against cable guide on the down tube. These are associated with *Sprint* shifters that were used beginning with the 1964 model year. This leads me to think that the bike is a '64 or later model. What is the serial number?
> Save that little ferrule. They are often lost when when folks replace the shifter cables and it's hard to find replacements for them.



Yes, saved all the little bits with photos of where they were as found!
Serial is


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2022)

So the 62 continentals started showing up with center pull brakes?


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 21, 2022)

Here's the crank stamp. I've been lurking on CABE (@GTs58) long enough to know that there are few certainties related to dating bicycles.
Nothing on the fork that I can see.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 21, 2022)

And the other side


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 21, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> On second thought, if you are going to use this as a regular rider, I would replace the AVA stem with a vintage SR or Nitto for safety reasons.  I don't trust vintage French stems for regular use. Keep the AVA on the side in case you sell it in the future and the buyer wants the original parts



Kinda like this?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 21, 2022)

Perfect! That is a very good stem. Nitto made some of the best. Just make sure the handlebar clamp diameter is 25.4.  Some road stems can be 26.0

  These older Schwinn lightweights take the standard 22.2mm quill, giving you wider choice of stems. Later bikes (circa 1971) take the smaller 21.1mm diameter


----------



## juvela (Dec 21, 2022)

-----

great to read the collective knowledge got it all well sorted!  😉

me first glance guess for a date was '63 as '64 was the year the Weinmann centrepull calipers received a revision

good to see the OEM stem no longer in place; that "as found" adjustment was dangerously high...



-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 21, 2022)

My guess the bike has been "tinkered with" over the decades.
Not surprising...I do it frequently myself.
I'm guessing that it will continue to be tinkered with going forward.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 22, 2022)

The tinkering continues!


----------



## John Gialanella (Dec 24, 2022)

It has so many of the original parts missing. The crank, the rear Derailleur, the handlebars, the saddle (I think it should be a Brooks B-15), and I am not sure about the hubs. The crank should be triple crank. If it were mine, I would restore it back to original.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2022)

John Gialanella said:


> It has so many of the original parts missing. The crank, the rear Derailleur, the handlebars, the saddle (I think it should be a Brooks B-15), and I am not sure about the hubs. The crank should be triple crank. If it were mine, I would restore it back to original.




The title to this thread may have been a little misleading. The Continental here is not a Super Continental so it would be a 10 speed. The continental‘s never used a Brooks saddle. Offhand I think it was the super sport that had the B-15.


----------



## dmark (Dec 24, 2022)

My 67 Continental has a Lycett. B15 would be on a Super Sport.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The title to this thread may have been a little misleading. The Continental here is not a Super Continental so it would be a 10 speed. The continental‘s never used a Brooks saddle. Offhand I think it was the super sport that had the B-15.



You're right, it is a mixed bag that's been handled a lot. I thought it was a Super Continental due to the fully chromed fork.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 24, 2022)

dmark said:


> My 67 Continental has a Lycett. B15 would be on a Super Sport.



Yeah, the saddle on "Groovy" is a Lycett.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Dec 24, 2022)

This won't be popular with some folks but I don't plan on restoring "Groovy". I like the way it looks. What I would like is for it to ride well, shift well, stop well.
I have a set of gold Ukai 700c wheels from an old Fuji, I've already installed the Truvativ Am-Eur BMX converter because I like the square tapered cranksets that are available. I have  Shimano Xage 300 LX f&r derailleurs but don't like how they look on the bike. Also have a Deore crankset (I have the other rings) Just bought NOS Suntour VX rear derailleur and have two Suntour front derailleurs I'm considering and stem-mount shifters. I'm new at this will certainly make mistakes along the way. But that's part of the learning process.
I am appreciative of all of the combined experience and wisdom the CABE offers to us nubes.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2022)

one-eyed sailor said:


> This won't be popular with some folks but I don't plan on restoring "Groovy". I like the way it looks. What I would like is for it to ride well, shift well, stop well.
> I have a set of gold Ukai 700c wheels from an old Fuji, I've already installed the Truvativ Am-Eur BMX converter because I like the square tapered cranksets that are available. I have  Shimano Xage 300 LX f&r derailleurs but don't like how they look on the bike. Also have a Deore crankset (I have the other rings) Just bought NOS Suntour VX rear derailleur and have two Suntour front derailleurs I'm considering and stem-mount shifters. I'm new at this will certainly make mistakes along the way. But that's part of the learning process.
> I am appreciative of all of the combined experience and wisdom the CABE offers to us nubes.
> View attachment 1757206




Sweet! Have fun fixin-er up to your liken.


----------



## John Gialanella (Dec 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The title to this thread may have been a little misleading. The Continental here is not a Super Continental so it would be a 10 speed. The continental‘s never used a Brooks saddle. Offhand I think it was the super sport that had the B-15.



Yes I think you are right. My 1962 Continental originally came with a French saddle Ideal #43. It was in bad shape when I bought the bike,so I put an NOS Brooks B-17 on it. The rest of the bike in in very nice shape. It is hard to believe it is 60 years old.


----------



## dmark (Dec 24, 2022)

one-eyed sailor said:


> This won't be popular with some folks but I don't plan on restoring "Groovy". I like the way it looks. What I would like is for it to ride well, shift well, stop well.
> I have a set of gold Ukai 700c wheels from an old Fuji, I've already installed the Truvativ Am-Eur BMX converter because I like the square tapered cranksets that are available. I have  Shimano Xage 300 LX f&r derailleurs but don't like how they look on the bike. Also have a Deore crankset (I have the other rings) Just bought NOS Suntour VX rear derailleur and have two Suntour front derailleurs I'm considering and stem-mount shifters. I'm new at this will certainly make mistakes along the way. But that's part of the learning process.
> I am appreciative of all of the combined experience and wisdom the CABE offers to us nubes.
> View attachment 1757206



Ahhh! My eyes!
Seriously, enjoy.


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2022)

My original 61 Continental my brother in law bought new and pic is me about 68, had a all chrome fork & center pull brakes, the second pic is the bike today but that's a whole othe story, the 62 I bought a little while back has 1/2 chrome fork & side pull brakes.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 24, 2022)

I've always operated under the principle of "It's your bike, do with it what makes you happy".
If these were serious collector bikes worth thousands of dollars, it might be a different story, but they're not.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year!

So far...
NOS Suntour VX rear
Deore crankset off an old Fuji
Tektro long reach calliper
Suntour Accushift indexed
Nice 90's foamy grips of a Marin
Nitto stem off of the Fuji
Ukai rims

Paint didn't clean up as nicely as I had hoped, just rubbing compound at this point.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Sunday at 7:13 PM)

Tire & cockpit test


----------



## GTs58 (Sunday at 7:59 PM)

You must be a really short fella?😂. Looks like all the cables are run, how did she do on the stop and go? Can you get that chain to jump up on that big ring, looks like a mile jump. Looking good!


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Monday at 7:52 AM)

Good eye, GT. Nope, can't quite make the jump to the big ring but I'm working on that. One of the things I love about this process is coming up with new ideas on how to achieve your end goal. I've decided that the Nitto stem I put on is too nice for this rat bike, same with the Deore crankset. I'm going to try a few different things to see how they shake out. Those tires were a test (studded snow tires) to see if I could squeeze 35's onto this frame. They fit but the ride without any snow on the ground is.... not pleasant. Onward!


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Tuesday at 2:40 PM)

As far as I'm going with this old dog.
Kenda Kwest 700x35c
Two ring LeTour crankset
Shorter alloy stem
She's a rider, boys!


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Tuesday at 3:51 PM)

DrRumack80 said:


> On second thought, if you are going to use this as a regular rider, I would replace the AVA stem with a vintage SR or Nitto for safety reasons.  I don't trust vintage French stems for regular use. Keep the AVA on the side in case you sell it in the future and the buyer wants the original parts



Doc, ever since I read your comment on AVA stem I keep picturing someone snapping off the horiz section and impaling themselves on the vertical.
Am I close?


----------



## John Gialanella (Tuesday at 4:40 PM)

Nice bike, but a cannot get used to seeing lightweight bikes with up right handlebars. The drop handlebars look so much better. Although they are a lot less comfortable when riding. I guess you cannot win.


----------



## one-eyed sailor (Tuesday at 4:53 PM)

John Gialanella said:


> Nice bike, but a cannot get used to seeing lightweight bikes with up right handlebars. The drop handlebars look so much better. Although they are a lot less comfortable when riding. I guess you cannot win.



Exactly John, I can't ride drops any more. They are classically beautiful but Schwinn made a lot of bike models with these bars.


----------



## John Gialanella (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)

You are right. I guess you can get used to them.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Wednesday at 6:23 AM)

one-eyed sailor said:


> Doc, ever since I read your comment on AVA stem I keep picturing someone snapping off the horiz section and impaling themselves on the vertical.
> Am I close?



From what I understand, the vertical section breaks, just above the clamping "wedge" then the bar & stem come loose from the steerer tube. A real horror show if you happen to be going down a good hill.


----------



## Schwinny (Wednesday at 7:41 AM)

Eric Amlie said:


> From what I understand, the vertical section breaks, just above the clamping "wedge" then the bar & stem come loose from the steerer tube. A real horror show if you happen to be going down a good hill.



Yes, that is how they break.
I have disassembled two bikes with these broken stems. One was a mid 60s Schwinn and the other a lower level Motobecane.
They broke exactly in half right above the swedge. The Schwinn was still being used like that. I think is is over tightening that does it. Really too far down to be a side to side issue.
It's become a game at the Collective.
Now every time we are donated a bike with one of these stems, we all bet on whether it's broke or cracked before we take it out. 
It was a very popular stem, many bikes used them. Most aren't broke


----------

